

Old Computers - rare, vintage, and obsolete computers - selamis
http://oldcomputers.net/

======
jason_slack
Wow, visit this page:
[http://oldcomputers.net/rescue.html](http://oldcomputers.net/rescue.html)

They dont make their e-mail address clickable to prevent spam. They make you
type in "heathkit" when submitting a comment, HOWEVER click on any of the
"Contact Info" links and they use a pop-up to display the full e-mail address
of the user that submitted the comment!

[http://imgur.com/fuGbfZP](http://imgur.com/fuGbfZP)

